# So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich: Vorschau auf das Special-Thema der PCGH 11/2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich: Vorschau auf das Special-Thema der PCGH 11/2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich: Vorschau auf das Special-Thema der PCGH 11/2011


----------



## Aushilfs-Freak (3. Oktober 2011)

*Feine Sache*,  _freu mich schon_


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Mehr muss man dazu wohl nicht mehr sagen  

Da gibt es von mir schon mal ein richtig dickes  GENAU so was wollen Heftleser meiner Meinung nach lesen. Das ist informativ, berät und bekommt man nicht in 10 Mio Versionen bereits im Netz frei haus geliefert. Weiter so! 

Den E8400 hättet ihr aber auch auf 4 GHz prügeln können, dann wäre es mein System  Ich bin trotzdem schon RICHTIG gespannt auf die Ausgabe. Die wird sofort gekauft


----------



## hundElungE (3. Oktober 2011)

Toll!

Ich hoff´ich hab se morgen schon im Briefkasten.


----------



## Lyran (3. Oktober 2011)

klingt interessant, da kann ich ja mein jetziges System (X4 955 + 5850) nochmal mit meinem alten (C2D E8400 + 4850) vergleichen


----------



## BikeRider (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich schon.
Magazin ist gekauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen welche Erkenntnisse dort auftauchen. Werde zu gegebener Zeit den Geldspeicher ckecken ob ich am Erscheinungstag die paar Zlotys erübrigen kann


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Oktober 2011)

Warum sind die Seiten in so einer schlechten Qualität? Ich will doch lesen! 

@Dr Bakterius
Warum immer Zlotys? Wohnst du in Polen? (Oder gehst du da nur einkaufen ...)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## spockilein (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ich das noch mal Erleben darf. PCGH testet Wirklichkeitsnah. Kein bis zur Ewigkeit Übertakteter Prozessor. Wie habt Ihr das Geschaft, ohne Entzugserscheinungen zu bekommen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum sind die Seiten in so einer schlechten Qualität? Ich will doch lesen!
> 
> @Dr Bakterius
> Warum immer Zlotys? Wohnst du in Polen? (Oder gehst du da nur einkaufen ...)
> ...



Du sollst das Heft kaufen
Wieso immer Zlotys, sind doch sonst immer Taler. Ansonsten 2 x nein, aber  Finger - Shopping klingt spannend ( nur Spass )


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich weiß, das ich das Heft kaufen soll  Die Antwort von einem Redakteur hätte mich halt interessiert ^^
Hier mal noch ein paar alternative Währungen für dich, wenn es dich denn interessiert 


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%A4hrung schrieb:
			
		

> Für viele Währungen werden eigene Schriftzeichen (vorwiegend mit Doppelstrich) oder Abkürzungen, die Währungssymbole einer Währungseinheit verwendet, zum Beispiel:
> 
> 
> £ für die Währungen Pfund und Lira
> ...




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Perry (3. Oktober 2011)

Kieg ich haue wenn ich sage das dieser Artikel für mich einer der uninteressanteren in der aktuellen Ausgabe ist?
Laut der Fazit Übersicht ist mein Rechner ja ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum sind die Seiten in so einer schlechten Qualität? Ich will doch lesen!



Dem Heft liegt die Vollversion von Photoshop CS5 bei, inklusive Preset, mit dem du die crappy Vorschaubilder des Artikels perfekt resampeln und aufhübschen kannst.

Bitte nicht ernst nehmen. Danke. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## facehugger (3. Oktober 2011)

Wieder ein Grund mehr die Print zu kaufen Es könnte schon Mittwoch sein...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr die Print zu kaufen Es könnte schon Mittwoch sein...
> 
> Gruß


 
Es könnte schon Abo sein.  Die Abonnenten hatten das Heft schon am Freitag, wieder mal vor uns ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> (...)


 Schade, eine Vollversion von Photoshop CS5 hatte mich zum Kauf angeregt, obwohl, zu mehreren und wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich 
Egal, ich kaufe mir seit Monaten eh immer die PCGH wärendessen ich auf eine gute Aboprämie warte.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dem Heft liegt die Vollversion von Photoshop CS5 bei, inklusive Preset, mit dem du die crappy Vorschaubilder des Artikels perfekt resampeln und aufhübschen kannst.
> 
> Bitte nicht ernst nehmen. Danke.
> 
> ...


Und demnächst gibt es einen Bausatz für den High End PC. In Heft 1 gibt es die 1. Laufwerksblende sowie das 1. von 1155 CPU Beinchen 




> Hier mal noch ein paar alternative Währungen für dich, wenn es dich denn interessiert


Nöö wen interessieren solche Bananenwährungen? Da zahle ich lieber mit dem Louis d’or oder der Weltwährung


----------



## knarf0815 (3. Oktober 2011)

der artikel ist nicht ganz schlecht(freitag schon gelesen) , aber wenn man etwas darüber nachdenkt könnte man selber darauf kommen ob der e8400 noch reicht oder nicht, kommt halt ganz auf das anwendungsgebiet an
gruß


----------



## k@k@nut (3. Oktober 2011)

Ehmm.. naja meine Kiste, ist für mich genug schnell ,genug teuer.Was will man mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

Alle Rechner sind gleich schnell, wenn man die aus dem 30. Stock der Erdanziehung aussetzt


----------



## skyw8lk3r (3. Oktober 2011)

supi mein system is genau dabei im test, da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Alte-Schule (3. Oktober 2011)

Einen Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3,6 GHz und einen Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,8 GHz besitze ich sogar! Beim ersten bin ich noch am überlegen, verpflanze ich den Prozzi in den Bürorechner meiner Mutter. Aber die Bilder sind echt etwas unscharf.

@Dr Bakterius 
Würde ich nicht sagen, ein Bigtower is in dem Fall Aerodynamisch vom cW-Wert woll schlechter als ein kleiner Würfel.


----------



## Perry (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich den Tower mit massiven Kupferküher vollstopfe, dann macht der schlechtere cw wenig aus, da der Reibungsverlust konstant bleibt aber die zur Verfügung potentielle Energie deutlich zunimmt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alle Rechner sind gleich schnell, wenn man die aus dem 30. Stock der Erdanziehung aussetzt


 
Da kommt es dann eher aufs Gehäuse an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

Nö die Fallgeschwindigkeit wäre gleich, nur der Ausdehnungskoeffizient der Hardware am Boden wäre unterschiedlich


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

It ain't the fall that gets ya, it's the sudden stop at the bottom


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

Hättet ihr nicht noch ein i7 920 reinnehmen können, ein guter Klassiker.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

Da kannst du die Mitte zwischen X4 955 und i5-2500K nehmen. 

Mit jeder CPU steigt der Testaufwand leider drastisch an: Eine fünfte CPU wären mindestens 5(GraKas)*6(Spiele)*4(Settings)*2(Durchläufe pro Bench) = 240 weitere Messungen und damit locker einen Tag für diese Plattform. Ich bitte daher um Verständnis, dass wir nicht "alle" CPUs mit in den Diagrammen aufführen können.


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst du die Mitte zwischen X4 955 und i5-2500K nehmen.
> 
> Mit jeder CPU steigt der Testaufwand leider drastisch an: Eine fünfte CPU wären mindestens 5(GraKas)*6(Spiele)*4(Settings)*2(Durchläufe pro Bench) = 240 weitere Messungen und damit locker einen Tag für diese Plattform. Ich bitte daher um Verständnis, dass wir nicht "alle" CPUs mit in den Diagrammen aufführen können.



xD ich weiß. Sowas ähnliches habt ihr schon mal mit geschätzten 50 Grakas gemacht. Ein i7 920@ 3,55GHz entspricht doch ungefähr einem 2500K bzw. 2600 K, oder ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das kommt in etwa hin. Da er SMT hat und ein SNB-i7 pro Takt rund 10 bis 15 Prozent flotter ist, kannst du einen i7-920 @ 3,55 GHz in unserem Artikel idR mit dem i5-2500K vergleichen. Das sollte als Anhaltspunkt ausreichen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2011)

Marc, gibt es die Chance bd mit einem Jahres oder zwei Jahres Abo zu bekommen? Will nicht mehr immer bis zum 1.Mittwoch warten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe absolut nichts mit den Abonnements zu tun und lege dir daher nahe, Daniel W. zu kontaktieren. Die Entscheidung pro Abo jedoch begrüße ich


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2011)

naja, ich warte ja eigentlich nur auf ne Prämie die mir zusagt. Schwabe halt 

so lange unterstütz ich euch halt, damit die Zeitschrift im Handel ausliegt


----------



## biohaufen (3. Oktober 2011)

Eine HD6870 wäre genial, oder eine GTX560( ohne Ti ) bzw. GTX460


----------



## Alte-Schule (3. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> It ain't the fall that gets ya, it's the sudden stop at the bottom



Man könnte es ja auch anders Formulieren, wer dringt tiefer in die Erdkruste ein?

Wäre doch mal wieder was für ein PCGH-Extrem Video!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, eine Vollversion von Photoshop CS5 hatte mich zum Kauf angeregt, obwohl, zu mehreren und wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich
> Egal, ich kaufe mir seit Monaten eh immer die PCGH wärendessen ich auf eine gute Aboprämie warte.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Dito! Bis jetzt war einfach nicht für mich dabei.


----------



## Bufu Oo (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab den Artikel bisher nur überflogen, finde ihn aber bisher super.
Einzig die Tatsache das ein E8400 übertaktet wird und der Q6600 nicht, obwohl er bei den meisten Nutzer sicher bei 3,2GHz und mehr läuft, stört mich ein wenig.
Wäre echt super wenn da evtl nochmal ein wenig nachgereicht werden könnte


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja das hätt ich mir auch gewünscht, den q6600 auf 3,2 ghz. Da hat der noch genug bums wie ich finde


----------



## Skysnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Es ist auf jeden Fall das raus gekommen, was ich schon ca. erwartet hatte. Die 5870 wird nicht ausgebremst in 1920 mit Bildverbesserungen. In den Einstellungen zocke ich, und was in den anderen los ist, interessiert mich nicht, da es mich eh nicht beeinflusst. Nur Anno haut halt derbe rein, aber das zocke ich eh nicht  Also von daher kein Problem für mich.

Ich wollte eigentlich einen BD oder ein i7-2x00k kaufen, aber ich glaub ich lass es einfach bleiben. Da kommt eher die 5.0 Analge fürs Wohnzimmer und gut ist. Die Leistung reicht wohl noch bis zur nächsten GPU, und die ist, da es ne 5870 ist, erst in 1-2 Jahren fällig, oder wenn Sie abraucht. Ich glaube ich ringe mich echt dazu durch, auf BD2 und IB zu warten. Manchmal hätte ich zwar echt gern etwas mehr Leistung, aber das ist wohl noch verschmerzbar, zumal es in Games nicht viel bringt, wie man sieht. Zudem Geld ist halt immer so ne Sache. Neuer Rechner würde mich halt schon so rund 500€ kosten. Und für was? 10% mehr FPS im Durchschnitt?  Ne, dafür hab ich zu wenig Kohle


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

Für Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz nehmt einfach die Werte des X4 955 BE ... kommt in etwa hin.


----------



## Bufu Oo (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir so etwas schon fast gedacht...aber schwarz auf weiß hätte ich es iwie netter gefunden.
Das ändert an der Qualität des Artikels natürlich nichts.
Er liegt sicher etwas unter dem 955 oder?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

So besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

idR ist ein C2Q (Yorkfield) pro Takt einen Ticken schneller als der X4 955. Unser Q6600 @ 8x400 macht im Spiele-Index 63,5% und der X4 955 "nur" 63,2%.


----------



## Bufu Oo (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Infos...macht weiter so


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> idR ist ein C2Q (Yorkfield) pro Takt einen Ticken schneller als der X4 955. Unser Q6600 @ 8x400 macht im Spiele-Index 63,5% und der X4 955 "nur" 63,2%.


Mich hat verwundert, dass ihr in die gleiche Klasse auch den QX9770 reinstellt, net weil ich selbst so einen habe, sondern weil alles schön über einen Kamm geschert btw. aus den Fingern gesaugt wirkt. 8x400 beim Q6600 sind net daselbe, wie 8x400 beim QX. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung stell ich den QX mit ganz geringen Abstrichen auf die gleiche Stufe eines i7 920. Unübertaktet wohlgemerkt.

/edit

Hab mal grad im Netz geschaut, und bei HardwareCanucks einen simplen Bench gefunden. Link stell ich rein.

PCMark Vantage x64 CPU Benchmarks - HardwareCanucks Charts


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann dir eventuell nicht folgen: Wir haben den QX9770 in die Klasse gepackt, die dem X4 955 entspricht - korrekt, denn da gehört er in etwa hin. Ein Core i7-920/930 ist deutlich schneller als ein QX9770, ist also eine Klasse darüber - in Apps wie Spielen. Schön über den Kamm geschert ist da nichts, sondern anhand des Index in Klassen gepackt:



> 8x400 beim Q6600 sind net daselbe, wie 8x400 beim QX.


Die paar Prozent durch den größeren L2 machen bei gleichem Takt und FBS nur wenig aus, klar unter 5 Prozent Differenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2011)

Was soll ich jetzt mit deiner Benchtabelle anfangen? Ich behaupte frech, die stimmt so net. Habt ihr nun einen QX oder habt ihr ihn nur simuliert? 
Selbst fremde Quellen im Netz unterstützen meine Behauptung, bzw. das, was ich daheim an meinen beiden Rechnern selbst festgestellt habe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben einen QX9770 und der leistet bei dem Spiele-App-Mix das, was da steht [davon ab leistet jeder Yorkfield @ 8x400 exakt das Gleiche wie ein QX9770, es ist also völlig egal ob simuliert oder nicht]. Deine freche Behauptung, wie du sie nennst, ist daher unangebracht. Bei den Kollegen von Computerbase oder HT4U und Hardware.fr (siehe weiter unten) sehen die Abstände ähnlich aus wie bei uns oder gelten die nicht als "fremde Quellen im Netz"? Was du daheim feststellst, ist deine Sache. Wenn du etwa im Grafiklimit etwas feststellt, hat das zB keine Aussagekraft.

Wir testen intern aufwendig und penibel, die Benches sind transparent im FAQ gelistet. Einen QX9770 auf eine Stufe mit einem Core i7-920/930 zu stellen, ist schlicht abwegig. Die Kollegen von Hardware.fr, welche ich sehr schätze, *zeigen das wunderbar*: +17 respektive +21 Prozent Vorsprung. Dies widerlegt deine Behauptung und stützt unseren Index ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann in Games bei mir keine 17-21% Vorsprung für den i7 920 ausmachen und gleiches gilt auch für den W3520. 
Apps interessieren mich nicht die Bohne, da wird m.E. viel zu viel Wert drauf gelegt. Bei wem im privaten Bereich kommt's schon auf ein paar Minuten mehr oder weniger an beim Video wandeln oder beim Packen von Dateien? Auf Games liegt der Fokus.

Wenn ich Apps "zocken" muss, setz ich mich an meinen Arbeitsrechner. 

/edit

Wollt ich noch nachreichen: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-nehalem-920-940-965-xe-processor-review.html


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin privat auch nicht in Sachen Arbeitsleistung am Limit. Gerade in Spielen sind die Core i den C2Q überlegen - testest du evtl wie bereits angedeutet mit GPU-Limit?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Also ich kann in Games bei mir keine 17-21% Vorsprung für den i7 920 ausmachen […]


Ich auch nicht, wenn ich das hier zocke (was ich gerade tue):
Play Starcraft 2 Tower Defense - NinjaKiwi

Ich denke du verstehst, worauf ich (und auch Marc) hinauswollen.


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele eigentlich auf einer recht breiteren Basis.





PS: Die Icons ohne Pfeil sind Verzeichnisse, in denen sich alle derzeit am Markt befindlichen Teile befinden.


----------



## spockilein (16. Oktober 2011)

Die tabelle CPU vs. GPU erklärt mehr als der ganze Artikel vorher. Setzt diese doch bitte ab jetzt immer fort. Wenn nicht im Heft, so doch auf DVD oder Online. Da kann jeder sofort nachschauen, welche Kompination passt und welche Dummfug ist.


----------

